# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ  kODA KD 255

## kokoblue

Ψαχνω ρε παιδια εδωκαι κανα μηνα αυτο σχηματικο...δν μπορω να το βρω πουθενα 
ουτε στο ιντερνετ μηπως το εχει καποιος;;

----------


## east electronics

τι να το κανεις Κωστα ...η επισκευη αυτου πρεπει να ειναι 5 λεπτα υποθεση οτι και να εχει .... απο την μια και απο την αλλη παρε την TELE  να στο δωσει ... 

Σε ενα τοσο απλο μηχανημα εαν δεν μπορεις να βρεις την βλαβη  το σχηματικο ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να σε βοηθησει 

Τα σχηματικα απλα παρουσιαζουν την δουλεια το κατασκευαστη σε χαρτι δεν σου δινουν οδηγιες για την επισκευη . 

ΤΣΠ πες μου τι προβλημα εχει ,μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω

----------


## kokoblue

Kαλησπερα σακη ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου στο θεμα μου...λοιπον οπως ειχα αναφερει παλιοτερα δεν εχω ηχο...
ενταξει δν ειναι ενισχυτης περιοπης αλλα τον εχω για καβατζα...
Τον ανοιγω λοιπον με τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις που χω και την δικη σας βοηθεια..
μετραω τανζιστορ ολα ΟΚ βλεπω καμμενη αντισταση 10Ω την αλλαζω πυκνωτες ενταξει και τον αφηνω στην ακρη....

Σημερα λοιπον τον παω στον καθηγητη του Επαλ οπου σπουδαζω
τον κοιταει ελενχει ολα ΟΚ αφαιρει το Ρελε που δεν οπλιζε οσο ηταν πανω...του δινει DC ταση...οπλισε
με τα πολλα...τα διοδακια του κι αυτα ενταξει και η γεφυρα...Και η ταση απο τον Μ//Σ

Ο ενισχυτης τωρα να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις...στην εισοδο του σηματος απο εκει που ειναι τα XLR η πλακετα του βγαζει δυο ταινιουλες ασπρες σωστα;;
η μια παει στα ποτενσιομετρα και η αλλη στην κεντρικη πλακετα διπλα απο το ολοκληρωμενο που φοραει
Εκει που κουμπωνει η φισα γραφει "POWER 1" ε αυτο δεν βγαζει καθολου ταση τα αλλα ειναι Οκ...αυτο δεν βγαζει...

Τωρα απο εκει και περα κι ο δασκαλος ειπε οτι θελει σχηματικο γτ ετσι δεν μπορει να ξερει τι γινετε

----------


## east electronics

Αγαπητε Κωστα με τις πληροφοριες που μου εδωσες  και τον τροπο που τις γραφεις το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σου δωσω συνταγη για Γιουβαρλακια 

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω δει το ερωτημα σου αρκετον καιρο και δεν ηθελα να απαντησω διοτι φοβομουνα τετοια πραγματα ...

---Αντισταση 10Ω ? απο που ρε Κωστα ? απο ποιο σημειο του ενισχυτη ? ο ενισχυτης αυτος αντιστασεις 10Ω πρεπει να εχει καμμια δεκαρια 
---Μετεφερε σε παρακαλω στον καθηγητη σου οτι ειναι μαλακας  απο εκει και μετα πες του και απο την στιγμη που το αποδεχετε μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε την επισκευη του ενισχυτη . 

Ο ρελες της προστασιας για να μην κουμπωνει σημαινει οτι συντρεχουν τρεις λογοι  ο ενισχυτης εχει μπει σε θερμικη προστασια απο πραγματικη η λαθος κατασταση , υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα στην εξοδο επισης απιθανο, η πιο απλα υπαρχει DC στην εξοδο 

Λογοι για να υπαρχει DC  στην εξοδο ειναι οι παρακατω 
---Αρπαγμενο καποιο απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι απολυτως καμμενο μπορει απλα να εχει καποια διαρροη 
---Αναβουμε το μηχανημα κα ας μην κουμπωνει το ρελε και κοιταμε εναν οποιονδηποτε εκπομπο και στο ενα και στο αλλο καναλι ως προς γη με ενα πολυμετρο  οτιδηποτε δεις εκει παραπανω απο 0,5 του βολτ ( συνεχες ) θα ενεργοποιησει την προστασια 

---αρπαγμενο καποιο απο τα οδηγα τρανσιστορ ομοιως εκει κοιταμε για ταση DC  στον εκπομπο 

--- Στα οδηγα στον συλλεκτη και σε αλλες περιοχες υπαρχουν ασφαλειοαντιστασεις  απο 10 εως 100 ωμ αν  μια απο αυτες ειναι ανοιχτη τοτε ο ενισχυτης ξεζυγιζει και βγαζει DC  στην εξοδο 

---Στον ενισχυτη αυτον υπαρχουν ολκληρωμενα στην  εισοδο για τις balanced  εισοδους αυτα δουλεουν με 18+18 βολτ απουσια μιας απο τις δυο τασεις σημαινει επισης προβλημα σε ισοροποια και πιθανον DC  στην εξοδο 

καποιο προβλημα στην τροφοδοσια του μηχανηματος πχ ενα κομμενο καλωδιο η μια ψυχρη κολληση που προκαλει καποια ανισσοροποια ια εχει επισης το ιδιο αποτελσμα . 

οσο για την αντισταση ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ανοικει στο ζομπελ και φυσικα εχει μαυρισει γιατι απο τα πριμα που ειχες βαλει την αλλη φορα  το τσιριγμα εφτασε μεχρι την Αθηνα και ασε που καποιοι απο τους ακροατες σου ακομα δεν ακουνε απο εκεινη την βραδυα ....

τελος ο ενισχυτης που εχεις ειναι μια χαρα για τα λεφτα που εχεις δωσει  και μην τον υποτιμας καθολου σαφως η ποιοτητα κατασκευης ειναι λιγο χαμηλη αλλα ηχητικα το μηχανημα αυτο μπορει να ειναι καλυτερο και απο QSC  μια και ειναι καθαρη ταξη ΑΒ 

Πες στον μπαρο οτι για να δεις ολα τα παραπανω σαφως και δεν χρειαζεται κανενα απολυτως σχηματικο η πιο απλα η σοβαροτητα του να πεις σορρυ φιλε μου δεν εχω ιδεα απο ενισχυτες 


Και τους χαιρετισμους μου επισης να δωσεις 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... *Σημερα* λοιπον τον *παω στον καθηγητη* του Επαλ οπου σπουδαζω
> τον κοιταει ελενχει ολα ΟΚ αφαιρει το Ρελε που δεν οπλιζε οσο ηταν πανω...του δινει DC ταση...οπλισε
> με τα πολλα...τα διοδακια του κι αυτα ενταξει και η γεφυρα...Και η ταση απο τον Μ//Σ
> ... η φισα γραφει "POWER 1" ε αυτο δεν βγαζει καθολου ταση τα αλλα ειναι Οκ...αυτο δεν βγαζει...
> 
> Τωρα απο εκει και περα κι *ο δασκαλος ειπε οτι θελει σχηματικο* γτ ετσι δεν μπορει να ξερει τι γινετε





> ... Μετεφερε σε παρακαλω στον καθηγητη σου οτι ειναι μαλακας ...
> ... Πες στον μπαρο οτι για να δεις ολα τα παραπανω σαφως και δεν χρειαζεται κανενα απολυτως σχηματικο η πιο απλα η σοβαροτητα του να πεις σορρυ φιλε μου δεν εχω ιδεα απο ενισχυτες ...


Θα είμαι βέβαια "εκτός θέματος επισκευής", αλλά Σάκη νομίζω ότι ο Καθηγητής προσφέρθηκε να δει τον ενισχυτή, έκανε κάποιους βασικούς ελέγχους και όταν τα βρήκε δύσκολα μιας και δεν είναι η δουλειά του να φτιάχνει ενισχυτές, ως σωστός "επιστήμων" είπε "χρειαζόμαστε σχέδιο για να συνεχίσουμε!". Πιθανολογώ επίσης ότι θα πέρασε και ο προϋπολογιζόμενος χρόνος αγγαρείας προς τον σπουδαστή του. 
Σημείωσε ότι και εγώ πριν επισκευάσω τον ενισχυτή μου, βρίσκω πρώτα το σχέδιο ... 
(ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ για το κοσμητικό επίθετο).

Δεν σου έχει τύχει ποτέ να υπάρχει ένα CD4xxx σε κάποια πλακέτα; Χρειάστηκες datasheet; 
Πρόσεχε γιατί οι περισσότεροι τα ... θυμόμαστε απ' έξω!

----------


## kokoblue

Ενταξει δεν νομιζω οτι αυτοι ειναι χαρακτρισμοι ακομα κι αν δεν ασχολειται με ενισχυτες...ακριβως του ειμαι ευγνωμων που αφιερωσε χρονο...
αλλωστε καθηγητης ειναι...δεν εχει μαγαζι να επισκευαζει οπως αλλοι...που στην τελικη σου λενε δεν μπροω να στο φιταξω κιολας και πληρωσεμε για την δουλεια...μν τα ισοπεδωσουμε ολα...

Απλα αυτο που μου σπαει τα νευρα ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να βρει ακρη μ αυτον τον ενισχυτη....
και εξω δεν ξερω ποσα θα μου παρουν...αλλωστε τον καλο τον ενισχυτη που ειναι 2χ400 στα8Ω τον εχω καλοβολεμενο....

----------


## ezizu

> ......
> Απλα αυτο που μου σπαει τα νευρα ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να βρει ακρη μ αυτον τον ενισχυτη....
> και εξω δεν ξερω ποσα θα μου παρουν....


Μην σου σπάνε τα νεύρα.
Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλες,το ότι κανείς  δεν μπορεί να βρει άκρη  με αυτόν τον ενισχυτή, είναι λάθος 1000% . 
Αν προσπαθήσεις, σοβαρά, να αποκτήσεις τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις, θα δεις ότι και εσύ, που δεν έχεις εμπειρία στις επισκευές, θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις άκρη. 
Το να χρειαστείς βοήθεια κάπου που έχεις κολλήσει, ή ακόμα κι αν έχεις κάποιες τεχνικές απορίες ,σίγουρα δεν είναι κακό και για αυτό υπάρχει το  forum . Αλλά να μην μπορείς να μετρήσεις σωστά π.χ. την τάση,ή το ρεύμα , ή ένα τρανζίστορ σε κάποιο κύκλωμα, εκεί υπάρχει θέμα και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ένα forum επισκευών ,αν δεν ξέρεις ήδη κάποια βασικά πράγματα.
Από τα διάφορα θέματα που έχεις ανοίξει κατά καιρούς και εδώ αλλά και στο hlektronika.gr ,κατάλαβα , εκτός του ότι σπουδάζεις ηλεκτρονικός ,θέλεις να ασχοληθείς και επαγγελματικά με το αντικείμενο,(ή έστω αντικείμενο σχετικό με τα ηλεκτρονικά) . 
Οπότε θα έλεγα ότι το διάβασμα και οι απόκτηση σχετικών γνώσεων είναι βασικότατη προϋπόθεση. 
Οι λύσεις fast food , ίσως σου λύσουν κάποιο πρόβλημα ,αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν γενικότερα.
 Πρέπει να ψαχτείς και μόνος σου.
Σε άλλο θέμα που είχες ανοίξει  για αυτό τον ενισχυτή,σου είχα δώσει κάποιες βοήθειες και κάποιες συμβουλές,  ( http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...537#post543537 ) , όπως  επίσης και ο Σάκης σου δίνει ένα καλό μπούσουλα επισκευής - ελέγχων παραπάνω.Οπότε είναι νομίζω μια πάρα πολύ καλή ευκαιρία, να ξεκινήσεις σωστά,διαβάζοντας  σχετικά άρθρα - βιβλία κ.λ.π. και να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις την επισκευή μόνος σου .Έστω και με λίγη βοήθεια από το forum.  


Αν δεν θέλεις όμως να ψαχτείς και να διαβάσεις, ώστε να αποκτήσεις τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις ,νομίζω ότι τελικά θα αναγκαστείς είτε να υποχρεωθείς σε κάποιον που έχει σχετικές γνώσεις ( φίλο, καθηγητή κ.λ.π. ),είτε να πληρώσεις κάποιο σωστό τεχνικό (ο οποίος θα έχει τις γνώσεις και σίγουρα θα μπορέσει να βγάλει άκρη με τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή), για να επισκευάσεις  τον ενισχυτή σου.

Το πόσο θα σου πάρουν .....νομίζω είναι απλό.
Αν καταλήξεις στην επιλογή επισκευής από κάποιο τεχνικό ,μπορείς να ζητήσεις ένα προϋπολογισμό κόστους επισκευής,για να δεις αν σε συμφέρει και στην χειρότερη, αν δεν τον επισκευάσεις, να χρεωθείς απλά με το κόστος του ελέγχου - προϋπολογισμού. 
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------

